

How to start an E-commerce business - acronmace

I have several ideas I wanna work upon but i don&#x27;t know the procedure and what to do.I have completely no idea how to start I just need guidance.
======
ramtatatam
It's quite simple. 1st - you need to decide what platform do you want to build
your shop on (i.e. magento, opencart, presteashop etc. - just google it and
pick the one you find best fit for your needs) and where do you want to host
it 2nd - make your own theme (or buy it - usually there is quite a theme
market coming with each platform) 3rd - get your logo done 4th - get your
supply chain sorted 5th - connect card gateway (and/or paypal) to your
platform (there are many mods available, some are free and some are paid) 6th
- you are on-line, from now on you focus on tweaking (branding, SEO etc.)

Good luck!

------
MichaelTieso
I work at WooThemes. We have
[WooCommerce]([http://www.woothemes.com/woocommerce/](http://www.woothemes.com/woocommerce/)),
a eCommerce platform. If you have any questions about how to get started, let
me know. I'm happy to help with this.

